

What would you do with the Wolfram Alpha API if they made it more accessible? - lzimm
http://products.wolframalpha.com/api/pricing.html

======
adrinavarro
An iPhone app which would actually be worth buying it and costs < 4$

------
ksowocki
They are charging for access to their API? I'd love to hack something
together, but not for $0.06c / request for the most basic plan.

------
bombs
I'd really like access to their nutritional information, so I could create a
better meal planner and logger for myself.

------
Semiapies
In all seriousness, see if I can find a use for Wolfram|Alpha.

------
redorb
I'm thinking all they need is a Mint to their Yodlee.

